# RST Sonderverkauf bis -50 %!



## Pijawetz (31. Mai 2012)

*Auf folgende RST Modelle hohe Rabatte*





*RST Rutenaktion:* 
Auf folgende lagernde RST Modelle offerieren wir extrem reduzierte Preise!
Zwischenzeitlicher Verkauf vorbehalten.
Nur gültig solgange Vorrat reicht!
Schreibfehler vorbehalten.

Eine Auflistung der reduzierten Modelle:

*Modelle Fliege:*

Nr. 1311: Impuls Fly, 2-teilig, medium, 8'6Ft #5/6, € 148,00 jetzt nur € 99,00
Nr. 1312: Impuls Fly, 2-teilig, medium, 9'0Ft #4/5, € 162,00 jetzt nur € 99,90 

Nr. 1382: Blue Mythos, 3-teilig, fast, 8'6Ft #4/5, jetzt nur € 169,00
Nr. 1383: Blue Mythos, 3-teilig, fast 9'0Ft, #5/6, jetzt nur € 169,00 

Nr. 1203-3 Sensitive Shorty, 6Ft #4/5, fast, € 224,50 jetzt € 179,90
Nr. 1204-3 Sensitive Shorty, 6'5Ft #4/5, fast, € 226,50 jetzt € 179,90 

Nr. 1201: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 7'0Ft #2/3, medium, € 288,00 jetzt € 229,00
Nr. 1202: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 7'6Ft #3/4, medium, € 296,00 jetzt € 236,00
Nr. 1203: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 8'0Ft #4/5, medium, € 320,00 jetzt € 256,00
Nr. 1204: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 8'6Ft #4/5, medium, € 323,50 jetzt € 259,00
Nr. 1205: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 8'6Ft #5/6, medium, € 330,00 jetzt € 264,00
Nr. 1206: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 9'0Ft #4/5, medium, € 334,00 jetzt € 269,00
Nr. 1207: Sensitive Testrute, 4-teilig, grün, 9Ft #7/8, medium, jetzt nur € 199,00
Nr. 1207: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 9'0Ft #5/6, medium, € 344,00 jetzt € 275,00
Nr. 1209: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 10Ft #4/5, medium, € 357,00 jetzt nur € 249,00
Nr. 1212: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 10Ft #7/8, medium, € 403,50 jetzt € 319,00
Nr. 1214: Sensitive, 4-teilig, 10'6Ft #5/6, medium, € 363,00 jetzt nur € 254,00

Nr. 1232: Sensitive Salmon light: 13Ft #6/7, medium, € 494,00 jetzt nur € 345,00
Nr. 1210: Sensitive Salmon, 11Ft #8/9, medium, € 410,00 jetzt nur € 289,00
Nr. 1216: Sensitive Salmon, 12'6Ft #9/10, medium, € 462,00 jetzt nur 319,00
Nr. 1217: Sensitive Salmon, 15Ft #9/10, medium, € 557,00 jetzt nur € 389,00

Nr. 1397: Pike, 3-teilig, fast 8'6Ft #8/9 mit Kampfgriff, jetzt nur € 179,00

Nr. 1218: Tourpack, 6-teilig, fast, 7'0Ft #2/4, € 315,00 jetzt nur 219,00
Nr. 1219: Tourpack, 6-teilig, fast, 7'6Ft #4-6, € 349,00 jetzt nur € 239,00
Nr. 1220: Tourpack, 6-teilig, fast, 8'0Ft #4/6, € 398,00 jetzt € 319,00
Nr. 1221: Tourpack, 6-teilig, fast, 8'6Ft #5/6, € 421,50 jetzt € 339,00
Nr. 1222: Tourpack, 6-teilig, fast, 9'0Ft #5/6, € 436,50 jetzt € 349,00
Nr. 1223: Tourpack, 6-teilig, fast, 9'0Ft #7/8, € 457,50 jetzt € 366,00
Nr. 1226: Tourpack, 6-teilig, fast, 11Ft #8/9, € 563,00 jetzt € 449,00

Nr. 1760: M 3 LL, 2-teilig, medium, 7'6Ft #2/3, € 506,00 jetzt nur € 300,00
Nr. 1860: M3 Fly 2-teilig, fast, 7'6Ft #4/5, € 585,00 jetzt nur € 350,00
Nr. 3012: M3 Delight, 4-teilig, fast, 8Ft #2/3, € 704,00 jetzt € 569,00
Nr. 3082: M3 Traveller Fly 4-teilig, fast, 9'0Ft #5/6, € 893,00 jetzt nur € 599,00

Nr. 3610: M5 sle plus Fly, 6-teilig, fast, 7'6Ft, #4/5, € 1.052,00 jetzt nur € 599,00
Nr. 3619: M5 sle plus Fly, 6-teilig, fast, 9'0Ft, #4/5, € 1.198,00 jetzt nur € 699,00
Nr. 3621: M5 sle plus Fly, 6-teilig, fast, 9'0Ft #5/6, € 1.203,00 jetzt nur € 699,00
Nr. 3549: M5 sle Traveller Fly, 3-teilig, fast, 6'3Ft #2/3, € 801,00 jetzt nur € 449,00
Nr. 3543 M5 sle Salmon shooter, 3-teilig, Xfast, 12'6Ft #7/8, € 1.354,00 jetzt nur € 749,00
Nr. 3544 M5 sle Salmon shooter, 3-teilig, Xfast, 12'6Ft #9/10, € 1.396,00 jetzt nur € 799,00

*Modelle Spinn:*

Nr. 1396: Impuls Spinn, 2-teilig, medium-3, 9'6Ft, 230gramm, € 189,00 jetzt nur € 109,00
Nr. 1484: Blue Mythos, 3-teilig,  8'6Ft, 2-12gramm, jetzt nur € 139,00
Nr. 1542: M3 Traveller Spin, 3-teilig, medium, 9'0Ft, 5-18gramm, € 714,00 jetzt nur € 399,00
Nr. 1544: M3 Traveller Spin, 3-teilig, fast, 9'6Ft, 30-50gramm, € 822,00 jetzt nur € 449,00
Nr. 1547: M3Spin, 2-teilig, fast, 10'0Ft, 60-90gramm, € 991,00 jetzt nur € 599,00   
Nr. 1548: M3 Spin, 2-teilig, fast, 10'6Ft, 7-20gramm, € 732,00 jetzt nur € 399,00
Nr. 1549: M3 Spin, 2-teilig, fast, 10'6Ft, 10-25gramm, € 734,00 jetzt nur € 399,00

*Blank Fliege:*

Nr. 3565-01: M5 sle Travel Fly, 4-teilig, fast, 9'0Ft #5/6, 52 gramm, € 767,00 jetzt nur € 450,00  

Zahlreiche M5 Modelle wurden mit ausgesuchten Nickelsilber Rollenhaltern und Edelholzeinlage von Pijawetz ausgestattet!

Infos unter Tel. 0676 83388 100 - Armin Pijawetz

*HP:* www.pijawetz.com / www.geoffanderson.de


----------

